# Solved: Win Server 2k8 Make Date/Time Backwards



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a windows server 2008, and want to make the date for example 6 months ago. I have stopped the Windows Time Service, but when I try to change the date it is coming the date of today again.

can anyone help me with this issue pls??

Thanks


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

just a short note this is a Virtual Machine on a Hyper V environment. Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe no matter what you do inside the VM it will pull the date from the Host. Was trying to do the same thing the other day to test a batch file in a XP VM and it kept popping back to the same time as the host. Try changing the time on the host and see what happens. But this really isn't a good idea to do in a server environment.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

do you have an idea why this is caused?? I also tried to disconnect the server from the network and still it was not working and kept changing the date. Any ideas?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It is controlled by the Virtual Machine software.

Google search this:
hyper v disable time synchronization

This link seems to provide a solution for you.
http://www.virtualizationadmin.com/...nceandScalability/DisablingTimeSyncinaVM.html


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

perfect. This solved my issue.

Thanks mate


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

hey maybee you can help. I tried to connect to my server through remote desktop and this error popped up:

The connection cannot be completed because the remote computer that was reached is not the one you specified. This could be caused by an outdated entry in the DNS cache. Try using the IP address of the computer instead of the name.

Do you know if this could be solved?? I also tried to connect with the IP and it was a failure. 

ANy ideas??

Thanks


----------

